# dx rooting



## laochra (Oct 18, 2011)

Im new to rooting and I need a guide on what to do when I root. What all do I need to do after I root


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

It was right above where you posted. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6199-How-to-ROOT-or-UNROOT-your-Droid-X


----------

